# FYI - RE: The Bulk



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

I will be closing all threads relating to the bulk in this forum. If anybody would like me to move their thread to the general journal forum please let me know. If you have any questions, just pm me.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

I THINK YOU COULD JUST MOVE THE JOURNALS OUT FOR NOW...AND KILL THE REST? 

DP  (stupid caps...sorry  )


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

GGRRRR....alright


----------

